# Verbraucherschützer warnen vor neuen "Gewinnbriefen&quo



## sascha (1 März 2004)

*0190-Tricks: Verbraucherschutz warnt vor „Gewinnbriefen“ 
*

Die Verbraucherschutzzentralen Hamburg und Baden-Württemberg warnen vor einer neuen Runde dubioser Gewinnbriefe. Diesmal ist es eine „Atlantis Bonus Marketing GmbH“ mit Sitz in Rödermark, die potenziellen Opfern per Post einen Gewinn über 2500 Euro verspricht – und damit zum Anruf unter einer teuren 0190-Nummer verleiten will. Wer darauf hereinfällt, muss mit hohen Kosten und neuen Werbebriefen rechnen. 

Die Briefe, die derzeit in Tausenden Briefkästen landen, klingen geradezu flehentlich. „Sie haben Ihren Gewinnanteil bis heute noch nicht abgerufen. Ich verstehe Sie nicht. Insgesamt stehen 2500 Euro auf dem Spiel. (…) Sie sind bei der großen 2500.00 Euro-Vergabe als einer der Gewinner bestätigt“, erklärt ein Herr „Werner Winter (Abteilung Gewinnerbetreuung)“ in den Schreiben – und fordert: „Rufen Sie Ihren Gewinn jetzt ab: 01908-548003.“ In diesem Ton geht der Brief weiter. „Herr Winter“ behauptet, er müsse sich schließlich vor seinem Chef verantworten, wenn der Gewinn nicht abgerufen werde. Ein „Ziehungs-Protokoll“, zugleich „Persönliche Gewinn-Bestätigung“ und eine weitere Seite Kleingedrucktes runden den Gewinnbrief ab.
Fakt ist: Bei den Briefen handelt es sich um eine altbekannte Masche. Hinter der angegebenen 0190-Nummer laufe eine Bandansage, die nur das Ziel hat, den Anrufer möglichst lange in der Leitung zu halten, berichtet die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg. Die über die DTMS in Mainz geschaltete 01908-Nummer schlägt mit 1,86 Euro pro Minute zu Buche. Einem der vielen Betroffenen seien so etwa Kosten von 46 Euro entstanden. „Den vorgegaukelten Gewinn gibt es gar nicht“, erklärte auch die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg. Was tatsächlich hinter den großspurigen Gewinnversprechen steckt, erklärt sich in den klein gedruckten Teilnahmebedingungen. Zum einen willigt demnach jeder Anrufer ein, dass seine Daten „zu Information, Angebots- und Werbezwecken des Versandhandels oder für andere Marketingmaßnahmen“ gespeichert werden. Betroffene müssen also damit rechnen, dass ihre Kontaktdaten für jegliche Art von Werbung verwendet werden. Zum anderen erklärt das Unternehmen, das sich hinter einer Postfachadresse versteckt, dass 0190-Anrufer nur einen Anteil an der versprochenen Gewinnsumme von 2500 Euro erhielten. Wie groß der Anteil ist, schreibt die Firma nicht – womit wohl nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass der beispielsweise bei einem Cent liegen könnte.

Dialerschutz.de rät dazu, derartige Briefe grundsätzlich sofort in den Müll zu werfen oder sich entsprechend rechtlich zur Wehr zu setzen. Erst vor kurzem berichteten wir so über zwei Teilnehmer eines ähnlich gelagerten Gewinnspiels mit 0190-Nummern, die ein Unternehmen erfolgreich verklagten und letztlich jeweils 25.000 Euro ausbezahlt bekamen. Sie hatten sich auf § 661a BGB berufen. Nach dem müssen Unternehmen, die Verbrauchern Gewinne versprechen, diese auch tatsächlich ausbezahle. Erfolg hatten die beiden Betroffenen freilich nur, weil sie gemeinsam mit ihrem Anwalt die Hintermänner des Unternehmers herausfanden und den Geschäftsführer persönlich in Haftung nahmen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Bremsklotz (2 März 2004)

*Gewinnversprechen*

*Nicht unterschreiben!!!*
Die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern hat dringend davor gewarnt, so genannte Gewinnanforderungszertifikate der Firma *Walesco Werbegesellschaft aus Lübeck* zu unterschreiben. *Mit den Zertifikaten unterschreibe man nämlich lediglich ein Zeitschriften-Abonnement*, so die Verbraucherzentrale.

Die Masche des Unternehmens sei besonders dreist, meinen die Verbraucherschützer. Die angeschriebenen vermeintlichen Gewinner würden dazu aufgefordert, ein Gewinnanforderungszertifikat ausfüllen. Dabei sollten sie zugleich ihre Wünsche zu den möglichen Preisen von Bargeld über Urlaubsreisen bis zu Zeitschriftenabonnements äußern. Dabei wird den Angaben zufolge die Bankverbindung gleich mit abgefragt.

"Nur wer den Text aufmerksam liest, riecht den Braten", so die Verbraucherschützer. *Mittels einer geschickten Formulierung erkläre man sich mit seiner Unterschrift nämlich einverstanden, ein Abo für eine Zeitschrift zu bestellen,* falls man diese nicht gewinnen sollte. Wolle man sich nicht wegen eines unerwünschten Abos mit der Firma herumschlagen, sollte man auf die angebliche Gewinnmitteilung nicht reagieren, riet die bayerische Verbraucherzentrale.


----------

